# Puppies Born! ~8 weeks to go!!



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

They are beautiful


----------



## darcylee (Jun 28, 2013)

Yay! At least you can have fun waiting these 8 weeks with buying all new puppy stuff!


----------



## tdavidson48 (May 29, 2013)

They are very beautiful, it is my understanding that in these pictures they are mere hours old, how awesome. You should see the spare closet at the house, toys, bowls, crate, more toys. Buying puppy stuff is what got me through the last few months, Plus I was able to shop the sales


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

Congrats! The waiting time will go by fast. Will you be able to see the puppies throughout the waiting period?


----------



## tdavidson48 (May 29, 2013)

The breeder is having three litters this time when she normally only does two, so I am waiting a bit to let her get caught up and rested a bit before I begin asking when I can visit. 

From what I remember she wants us to visit often so that each time we can spend time getting to know the dogs and begin to figure out what pup is going to make the best fit for us. Good thing is she is only 30 min away in a town I am occasionally in for work, so she might get mad with how often I want to be there.


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

So freakin cute and awesome, major congrats!!!!!!

You wouldn't be able to keep me away from checking on the pups every few days!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats--beautiful babies.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Does that mama have a cowlick on her nose? Our hazel had one, she is a hunters trace girl, the breeders are in the same club as Linda.

Congrats!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tdavidson48 (May 29, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> Does that mama have a cowlick on her nose? Our hazel had one, she is a hunters trace girl, the breeders are in the same club as Linda.
> 
> Congrats!


You know I don't know about the cow lick, I remember meeting Peal but don't remember, sorry


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

tdavidson48 said:


> You know I don't know about the cow lick, I remember meeting Peal but don't remember, sorry


It looks like maybe she has just the tiniest one. Our Hazel had a great swirl. At first I was displeased with it, and then I asked our breeder if it would stay. She talked of the cowlicks fondly, and I quickly fell in love with it as one of Hazel's special traits. 

Enough about my girl, how are you going to last waiting for the next 7 weeks?!? Oh that is such a hard part!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful babies, hope the time goes by quickly for you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Ask her how old she would like the pups to be before they accept visitors  This varies from breeder to breeder.

I know when my Towhee had her first litter (at her breeders), I was the only visitor allowed for the first 4 weeks. And that was more to visit my Towhee than to see her pups until they started eating puppy mush at 3-4 weeks; then I was able to start taking a more active role. There is not much to see until they are 3 weeks old anyway ; then they kind of explode into little puppies! And you start sensing who each pup might develop into 

How exciting for you!!




tdavidson48 said:


> The breeder is having three litters this time when she normally only does two, so I am waiting a bit to let her get caught up and rested a bit before I begin asking when I can visit.
> 
> From what I remember she wants us to visit often so that each time we can spend time getting to know the dogs and begin to figure out what pup is going to make the best fit for us. Good thing is she is only 30 min away in a town I am occasionally in for work, so she might get mad with how often I want to be there.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I felt the same way when Mercy was born. I was sad about there being two stillborn sisters of hers, but was otherwise was excited.


----------



## tdavidson48 (May 29, 2013)

Looks like Yoga had her pups last night, 5 girls and 4 Boys, all healthy and all very easy births. She decided to start at 1 am and finish at about 7 am. I don't think my breeder ever sleeps. Here are some more pictures, I think my boy Sutton is in this group


----------



## bealmonica (Oct 1, 2013)

Linda breeds really wonderful pups. I adopted my girl from Linda almost 12 years ago. This is still very healthy and active. I wasn't sure she was still breeding pup.


----------



## bealmonica (Oct 1, 2013)

*Linda Francis breeds great Goldens*

My dog, Maui, is from one of Linda's litters. Maui is almost 12 years old and still going strong. She still loves to go for walks and chase birds. She is a great dog.


----------

